

Mandriva in danger of closing its doors - TheTechScribe
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/238291/mandriva-danger-closing-its-doors

======
TylerE
I'm more surprised that they lasted this long. I remember using it back when
it was Mandrake. It was ok for it's time. At the time, when I was stuck on
dialup, it was nice to be able to buy a desktop distro on CD, but I really
don't see how they've had a viable business model in years.

------
kahawe
Yes, it surely isn't nice to see one of the older Linux distributors likely
gone but honestly... I cannot think of a single unique or outstanding feature
that mandrake could offer back in the day and by now, desktop-linux is firmly
in the hands of ubuntu and redhat. The last significant or even non-
significant news I have heard or read about mandriva or mandrake must have
been years if not a whole decade ago. I am actually surprised to learn now
that they are still around and I am from Europe.

My facetious side thinks its sole reason for existence was that it was from
France and offered French language so French people were probably more likely
to use or buy mandrake than Redhat or SuSE or slackware.

